# Knoblauch Boilies



## Angler25 (8. März 2008)

_*Boilies (Karpfenköder) selbst gemacht!*_

_*Zutaten:#r*_
500g Weizengrieß
300g Sojamehl oder Speisestärke
200g Maismehl (Polenta)
300g Milchpulver oder Milchflocken (Babynahrung)
2 Päckchen Puddingpulver (Vanille)
2 Fläschchen Back-Aroma (Vanille)
2 Esslöffel Pflanzenöl
4 Teelöffel Salz
2 Teelöffel Backpulver
10 rohe Eier
*4 Zehen Knoblauch*

*Vorwort:#4*

Aus den obenstehenden Zutaten könnt ihr euch einen ganzen Eimer voller Boilies kochen, genauer gesagt etwa 500 Stück! Damit könnt ihr über mehrere Wochen hinweg anfüttern und fischen. Die Zutaten, die du dafür benötigst, sind in jedem Supermarkt zu bekommen und gar nicht teuer.

_*Zubereitung::b*_

Zuerst werden die trockenen Zutaten in einer großen Schüssel gründlich vermischt. Dann nehmt ihr euch eine zweite Schüssel, in der ihr die Eier, das Öl und das Back-Aroma miteinander verquirlt. Anschließend gebt ihr diese Mischung zu den trockenen Zutaten und rührt alles ordentlich mit einem Kochlöffel durch.. Wenn der Teig dann immer zäher wird, knetet ihr ihn von Hand kräftig durch, bis er sich „glatt" anfühlt.Und gebt etwas Wasser dazu, sonst wird er zu bröselig. Das kann ungefähr zehn Minuten dauern. Den fertigen Klumpen lasst ihr dann für etwa ein bis zwei Stunden ruhen.
Die meisten von euch werden wohl keinen speziellen Boilie-Roller besitzen (ich zumindest nicht), es geht aber auch ohne.
Aus dem Teig werden zuerst gleichmäßig dicke (ca. 2 cm.) Würste gerollt, die anschließend in kleine Stücke (1-2 cm.) geschnitten werden. Diese könnt ihr dann zwischen den Händen in kleine Kugeln rollen. Achtet darauf, dass die Kugeln möglichst gleich groß sind – ein Durchmesser von etwa 1,5 bis 2 cm ist genau richtig. Wenn ihr die Boilies am „Haar" (Boilie-Montage) fischen wollt, ist es sinnvoll, die fertig gerollten Kugeln vor dem Kochen mit einem Zahnstocher o.ä. zu durchstechen, damit ihr sie später besser auf das Vorfach ziehen könnt. Damit die Kugel nicht zusammenkleben, legt ihr sie am besten auf Zeitungspapier.
Der nächste Schritt ist besonders wichtig – und verrät, woher die Kugeln ihren Namen haben. Das Wort „Boilie" stammt aus dem Englischen und heißt so viel wie „gekocht" („boiled"). Das bedeutet also, dass ihr die Kugeln erst kochen müsst, ehe sieh sich Boilies nennen dürfen.
Dafür gebt ihr die Kugeln in einen großen Topf mit kochendem Wasser. Nach etwa einer Minute kommen die Boilies an die Wasseroberfläche, allerdings müsst ihr sie dann noch zwei Minuten kochen lassen. Erst dann werden sie mit einem Sieblöffel abgeschöpft und für 12 bis 24 Stunden zum Trocknen auf Zeitungspapier gelegt. Die Boilies sind dann noch relativ weich, aber schon hart genug, um mit ihnen zu fischen. Damit sie so bleiben, verpackt ihr sie nach etwa fünf Stunden (luftdicht) in einem Plastikbeutel. Wollt ihr lieber härtere Boilies, braucht ihr nur die Trocknungszeit zu verlängern.
Die fertigen Boilies solltet ihr schnell verbrauchen, also spätestens nach drei bis vier Tagen. Wenn ihr sie länger lagern wollt, könnt ihr sie (z.B. in 100-Gramm-Portionen) einfach einfrieren. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer, oder?

*Viel Spaß beim nachmachen!!!#h*


----------



## Fishaholic (8. März 2008)

*AW: Knoblauch Boilies*

zum Thema Knoblauch Boilies, kann ich euch nur anraten, die Teile NICHT in eurer heimatlichen Küche zuzubereiten, denn je nach Rezeptur kann das einen feinen Knoblauch Duft hinterlassen, der sich sogar bis über mehrere Wochen halten kann. (eigene, schmerzliche Erfahrung) 
Ich selbst habe schon öfters mit unterschiedlichen Rezepten welche hergestellt und bin von deren Fängigkeit überzeugt!
Auch auf Catfish in Texas bin ich damit sehr erfolgreich gewesen. Auf unseren Waller habe ich es noch nicht damit probiert.
Falls ihr eine Möglichtkeit findet, haltbare und dennoch stinkende Boilies herzustellen ... her mit dem Rezept!
Die besten Erfahrungen konnte ich mit möglichst weichen Knobi-Boilies machen. Außer großen Braxn hatten keine Weißfische Bock auf Mundgeruch.


----------



## Allroundtalent (9. März 2008)

*AW: Knoblauch Boilies*

mal ne frage, und zwar:

wie kommt das knoblauch dann in die boilies?

in so ne knobi"zange" rein und durchquetschen und einfach drunter rühren? oder nur den "saft" der zähen mit rein?


zum kochen hab ich ein tipp:

man nehme dazu die boilies und wicktelt sie in tiefkühltüten ein und schnürt jeden einzelenen boilie ein, sodass jeder sein eigenes "fach" hat, das mach ich nur mit den boilies, mit den ich auch später am haken fische, weil sie einfach intensiver riechen! p.s.: die boilies auch erst wieder aus der tüte nehmen, wenn man sie an den haken macht!

klappt bei mir immer super!

mfg
A.T.​


----------



## Angler25 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Knoblauch Boilies*

mal ne frage, und zwar:


wie kommt das knoblauch dann in die boilies?​ 

Ich habe die Zehen ganz klein gehakt und mit in die trockene Masse hinein getan.Schön umrühren,und dann mit den Eiern,Back Aroma und Pflanzenöl vermischt.​


----------



## Allroundtalent (9. März 2008)

*AW: Knoblauch Boilies*

alles klar! danke für die schnelle antwort!

ich werd das rezept mal ausprobieren!

ich berichte dann mal, es kann aber bisschen länger dauern weil ich jetzt viel ausprobieren möchte  ^.^

mfg
A.T.

​


----------



## elhecht (9. März 2008)

*AW: Knoblauch Boilies*

hil Leute, zur: _Falls ihr eine Möglichtkeit findet, haltbare und dennoch stinkende Boilies herzustellen ... her mit dem Rezept! _von Fishaholic.
Ich habe da etwas endeckt. Ich habe letzen Sommer Hechtboilies hergestellt und damit die trotz des frischen Fisches haltbar bleiben habe ich --Einmachhilfe-- in die Mischung reingetan. Die Boilies habe ich anschlißend im Hezungkeller ca. 2 Woche trocknen lassen und siehe da, die Boilies sind bis Heute noch gut.


----------



## Fishaholic (9. März 2008)

*AW: Knoblauch Boilies*

Was ist denn das für Zeug --Einmachhilfe-- 
ist das vom Einmachen vom Kompott, Marmelade ... irgendein Pülverchen oder wie? 

Den Knobi möglichst klein schneiden (Knoblauchschneider ist ein Top Gerät!) und dann noch pürieren, oder in den Mixa oder so. sollte so fein wie möglich sein, damit später der Boilie nicht zerfällt, oder fault.


----------



## elhecht (10. März 2008)

*AW: Knoblauch Boilies*

ja, richtig, damit mach man für gewhönlich Marmelade haltbar.


----------



## hechtkiller999 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Knoblauch Boilies*

oder nehmt einfach billiges knoblauchgewürtzpulver mach ich immer geht auch super


----------

